# Toro History



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

I just found powershift93's thread about Toro's history.
Interesting being this new 928 OHXE is my first blower.

So is my new Toro a new design? 
What's the opinion on reliability.

The dealer said the Toro was a better machine than the Ariens. They sold both manufacturers.

I liked that I could have gotten a bigger motor on the Ariens and EFI being it will be used at 9200ft.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

With out starting a major debate It like which is better Ford, Chev or Dodge. They all have good point and issues. I love my Toro but I am also impressed with Husky but never used a Ariens or Honda.


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

I get it. 
Good point.
I'll hope for the best.


----------

